# Configurar Escala en Altium Designer



## josepg555 (May 27, 2014)

Buen dia, estoy aprendiendo el software de altium designer, mi problema es que al imprimir las escalas no son correctas y cuando comparo los componentes con la impresión me doy cuenta que no coinciden los pad con los pines de los integrados, al momento de imprimir en page setup selecciono tamaño carta y en la escala selecciono 1.00 en un principio crei que podria ser por la impresora pero cuando imprimi en diferentes impresoras sucedia lo mismo, ojala y alguien que sepa como resolver este problema me ayude, Gracias. ...


----------



## juanma2468 (May 27, 2014)

Prueba seleccionando tamaño de papel A4 y no carta


----------



## Fuentes84 (May 28, 2014)

Has probado en el apartado de page setup, en el apartado Scaling, tener la opcion Scale Mode en Scaled Print y Scale a 1.00? 

Si ya lo tienes asi, luego al dar imprimir, cuando te sale las opciones de configuración de tu impresora, en el apartado de Tamaño y administración de páginas tienes activada la opción de Tamaño Real? Porque creo que las impresoras por defecto tienen configurado en Ajustar


----------



## josepg555 (May 28, 2014)

Le cambie a A4 y siguen saliendo mas pequeños, he modificado la escala a 1.06 y ya salen del tamaño pero no se porque no salen con la escala 1, gracias por sus respuestas juanma2468 y Fuentes84


----------



## juanma2468 (May 28, 2014)

Puede ser como dice Fuentes84, algunas impresoras traen una opción de Tamaño Real y Ajustado, fijate si puede venir por ese lado el problema tambien.


----------

